# Solved: scrrun.dll file where does it go?



## Jammer09 (Dec 31, 2007)

I also decided to do a one click fix from aol to revamp internet explorer and it said it could not do it because internet explorer I thought, or is it (AOL?) was missing a scrrun.dll file so I downloaded it and put it in the iinternet exp;orer folder then in the windows 32 folder to know avail. I need to know where this file goes. I know it goes in the windows\system32 folder but I did a search on another machine (running winXP) ,this one is running 98, & found the scrrun.dll file in system32 & in windows\servicepackfiles\i386. I put the scrrun.dll file I downloaded in the system32 folder but I couldnt find any servicepackfiles in 98. So I did a search for i386 & came up with 3 different locations for it. One was some kind of help file. I was getting an Ddhelp error when I backed out of internet explorer. Could this have anything to do with this file. I'm not getting the Ddhelp error anymore but the one click fix is still telling me there's an missing scrrun.dll file.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi only one post per question..please.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-95-98-me/666818-posting-problem.html


----------



## Jammer09 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help. Let me apologize for double posting. I haven't gotten anymore error messages. I found out the scrrun.dll file goes in the windows\system folder not the windows\system32 folder. When I installed it there the one click fix worked perfectly and I'm not having the same problems anymore. Thank you again.


----------



## Jammer09 (Dec 31, 2007)

When I went to run IE fix after down loading it from sight it wouldnt run. It gave me an Internet Explorer fix Runtime error 429 activeX component cant create object.


----------

